# C. nurii 'Pahang' tissue culture



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Success!



















These were taken out of 1 tc jar and grown submersed for about 4 weeks in my 90P. Just took them out to take a picture.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

looking great!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ghazanfar,

Wow, what healthy looking plants! Congratulations!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow great looking plants. good job

what are you using as substrate?

can you put something in the pic for relative size of the plant.

thanks


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow!! Nice group of nurii! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Amazing! Pretty amazing success. You've found out how to beat all the contaminations. ...and your still hangin with us simple people! WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys! 
This batch has been out of invitro for about 4 weeks - growing submersed in a 3" pot in ADA Malaya. I'm also growing a few other pots of these out in different conditions now to see what the best way is to grow these plants out. I'll post some details on my blog soon.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Stunning! Hope to see some of your great plants forsale again, my wallet is saying it needs enlightend, oops I mean lightened up.

Craig


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You have better luck with Malaya over Amazonia? Is it the lower ammonia in the Malaya?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I just had a bag Malaya laying around - tried it out.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Nice dude! Is this a 100% survival rate?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very cool... Congrats with your tissue culture success! Sooo, how many have you already propagated thru this process if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

looking4roselines said:


> Nice dude! Is this a 100% survival rate?


Yep - 100% as far as I can tell!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

khanzer22 said:


> Very cool... Congrats with your tissue culture success! Sooo, how many have you already propagated thru this process if you don't mind me asking?


The pot pictured represents 1 baby food jar worth - probably has close to 50 plants.
I have 3 more like this that are 2 weeks old - growing submersed.
I have probably close to 30 baby food jars - still in culture.

So - roughly 1500 plants total at the moment. I had more - lost about 20 jars to contamination when a large batch of media didn't get sterilized properly.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> The pot pictured represents 1 baby food jar worth - probably has close to 50 plants.
> I have 3 more like this that are 2 weeks old - growing submersed.
> I have probably close to 30 baby food jars - still in culture.
> 
> So - roughly 1500 plants total at the moment. I had more - lost about 20 jars to contamination when a large batch of media didn't get sterilized properly.


Drool!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Holt crap. New indoor record. You rawk dude.


----------

